# Lost



## ChevVida (Jun 28, 2018)

Lately i haven't been feeling like myself,
I wasn't sure where to post this or how to post this but i feel like i have to get a this off my chest, i don't know why i feel like this but i feel alone and it's driving me crazy.

I'm 21 turning 22 this year and work at the mines scrubbing pots and plates trying to earn money to bring my partner here.
I feel as if i'm being swallowed by darkness in my chest and i cant breathe at night because i feel stressed, no i'm not crazy i've never felt like this until a few weeks ago.

i try to keep strong for her acting like i know what i'm doing but i don't..
i know she has been stressing a lot too, and don't want to make it worse.

i've been acting like a child lately enjoying every moment me an my partner have had together thinking it would last, but every time we part from each other we feel worse and worse. we call every-night but i feel bad when i hear her voice because i know she feels lonely too, but i should be acting like man that feels confident to bring her here with no problems. 

i got to the point where i came to this forum and trying to read and learn about Visa's but its too much for me,
i find myself asking questions all day about different things and it just puts me in a loop and i cant get it out my head.

how do all of you cope with being away from your partner, family or girlfriend?
i don't want to talk about my past but my whole up bringing as a kid was me feeling lonely with an alcoholic father, and i cant bare the thought of being alone again.

as you can tell i'm not a very smart guy i got a C in english, surprised? i think not.
i read comments here and think to myself why don't i understand what you are talking about. where do i start from or what if i do this wrong will she never be able to be with me..?

maybe its' just the isolation from the mines putting me in this state.

i don't know if this is a vent or a rant or if its just i feel lonely and need someone to talk too, but i am starting to bottle up and feel like i want to cry.

why is it so complicated just to get to be with your loved one.

if you feel like this or have ever felt like this let me know what you done to overcome the feeling of whatever this is that i feel.


----------



## Ruzi (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi ChevVida, I might not completely understand what you are going through but I know for a fact that staying away from Your loved ones and not being able to be with them when you want them the most is hard. Like super hard. I am also waiting until my visa is granted so I can start my life with my Husband. The wait is unbearable for me sometimes. 

Specially when I am. Feeling down and lonely and when I need him The most. But trust me it is all for some good. You and your partner will start valuing each other and your love will grow when you are away for a while. And hope the wait will end soon so you two can be together.

Feeling lonely and missing your better half is completely normal. Specially with the distance. But hold on for a while. Your hard work and efforts will pay off soon. Try to keep your self occupied with something you love to do. Set up a small project where you could work on during your free time. As you need some time for your self as well. Or make some friends.

Talk with your partner more often. It is important to connect to each other which will help you mentally. I hope and pray that you get to reunite with your partner very soon. And may all the couples who are away from there partners reunite as well. Hang in there. All the best 🙂


----------



## Jamur (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello 🙂
Please don't feel less than anyone just because you don't understand what's being said here. It's because every situation is different and once you actually begin the process you'll realize it's not complicated as it's very straightforward. They will ask you for documents and you will provide them. So don't worry as much. Working in the mines does make you feel isolated to begin with... We have been given this one body and this one heart so taking care of your mental health is very important as I think you're going through extreme anxiety. Whenever that happens (like a panic attack) remember to breathe and make an effort to actually think about your breathing in that very moment. Look around and focus on something you can see, something you can feel, something you can smell, something you can touch and something you can taste. This simple exercise will help you to stay calm. Best of luck to you 🙂


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It's hard but hopefully there's a happy ending in it for everyone involved. Good luck!


----------

